# Interview with Philip Reeve



## Toby Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

Philip Reeve - he of the _Mortal Engines_ series, author and generally good egg - got in touch and we did an interview. Actually, it's more a general chat about things of a vaguely steampunk nature, and whether Grace Darling and Charles Babbage would make a good crime-fighting team.

Anyhow, here it is: http://the-solitary-bee.blogspot.com/2011/07/conversation-with-toby-frost.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 20, 2011)

Just glancing over it, it already looks awesome!

I will allow myself the pleasure of reading it out in full later, and let you know what I think.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooh, I'm reading Mortal Engines at the mo. Pretty good. Will have a look at this later.


----------

